# Beautiful White Feral



## malfunctional (Jan 27, 2009)

This little girl hangs out here most of the day. She seems very tame. All the other pigeons pick on her, but they only come for food. She is quite happy to just enjoy the balcony.

What kind of pigeon is she? White all over with a tiny bit of colour at the end of her feathers-although she may just be dirty. She also seems to have feathers down her feet.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Do you have an empty carrier and a warm place for her? 

Please bring the bird inside. She definitely is looking to be housed and fed, and is lost. She is used to being taken care of and housed and fed (wild bird seed or pigeon mix and a bowl of clean water), also she needs to be checked over as she may be starving or ill. She does not look good.

Please keep isolated from any other birds you may have.*


----------



## malfunctional (Jan 27, 2009)

*Wild bird?*

Do you think she is someone's pet that has escaped?
I opened the door and she came inside. What do you advise I do with her now? Should I keep her inside?
She has been visiting for almost a week now. I don't know where she sleeps, but she'd probably be happy inside for the night.


----------



## malfunctional (Jan 27, 2009)

How can you tell she is not well? What should I be looking for? I don't have any other birds, just a few ferals that hang out on the balcony occasionally.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

malfunctional said:


> How can you tell she is not well? What should I be looking for? I don't have any other birds, just a few ferals that hang out on the balcony occasionally.


*Thank you for taking action. Yes, keep her inside.

She looks scruffy, her feathers are filthy, and the fact that she flew inside, means she needs help and is used to being inside.

Here is the link to the first things , (basic life support): http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f108/basic-steps-to-saving-the-life-of-a-pigeon-or-dove-8822.html

Provide a carrier, then warmth, hydration, then food (wild bird seed will do) Then check the keel/breast bone and see if it is sharp, if it is she is starving. She may need to be hand/force fed if she doesn't eat much. *


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

She isn't feral. She was owned by someone. Probably got lost, and doesn't know how to get home. She won't last long in the wild. Especially being white, a hawk will pick her off fairly quickly. Keep her inside in a cage or cat carrier or something till you can decide what you are going to do about her. Watch her to see if she eats enough and drinks.


----------



## malfunctional (Jan 27, 2009)

This pigeon still comes past for food regularly, but hasn't come inside again. She seems to be getting by okay. Should we try catch her? she wasn't too happy last time I closed the door when she was inside. If she was someone's pet wouldn't she be tagged?


----------



## malfunctional (Jan 27, 2009)

Oh and the ruffled feathers just seem to be the way they grow. It is almost like she has a crown around her head.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Please catch the bird.*


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

We have already told you that she should be caught. She will not last outside. You had her and let her go. She isn't a bird that is used to being loose, and will die out there.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

It is not a feral pigeon. It is what we call, a "fancy" pigeon. They are not good flyers, and have little chance of surviving in the wild. Too easy for predators to catch, and not adept at finding enough food or good shelter.

It is awesome of you, trying to help it. But in order for it to survive, especially in your climate. It needs to be kept by someone who has a pigeon loft. Or, someone willing to keep it in a cage as a pet. But being caged is not the life I would want for a pigeon. Although it would survive that way, for many years.

I suggest capturing it, like others suggested. Then trying to find someone in your area who has pigeons, and see if they want it.


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. I agree: find a home before it( she) goes missing. It is a feather foothed, crested( crowned), pure white, flying tumbler type, domestic beauty. Thanks.
Here is one of mine in black( minus the feathers on feet) sleeping.


----------



## malfunctional (Jan 27, 2009)

Ok, thanks all. We will try capture it and let you know


----------



## malfunctional (Jan 27, 2009)

The bird still seems to be doing ok. We haven't managed to catch it yet, as it is now a lot more skittish and won't come inside. Is there someone out there that want's her if we catch her?


----------



## malfunctional (Jan 27, 2009)

It doesn't look like we have any takers for this beautiful bird, so I'm going to leave her to her pigeon friends in the wild for the moment. She still comes around for dinner every evening, but doesn't hang around during the day anymore. She still looks a little ruffled, but seems to be surviving ok on her own in the wild.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well, she isn't going to survive for long out there, especially with winter coming on.
She is going to die out there. If you don't want to help her, then I'm not sure why you even bothered to post about her. No body has offered to take her, but you haven't event caught her yet, and not all our members are in Canada. I could take a while to place her. You are in a position to help a bird who needs help. If you leave her there, then you are leaving her out there to die. Just so you know.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Jay3 has told it like it is. This bird has just about zero chance of survival on it's own. Please try to catch it and keep it safe while we try to assist you in finding it a home or a rescue to take it. 

Terry


----------



## malfunctional (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks for the concern. Unfortunately I can't keep this pigeon long even if I do catch her, which is why I was wondering if anyone wants her. Actually I'm going to be away for a couple of weeks soon so I wouldn't be able to take care of her then. I am keeping as good a watch over her as I can, by feeding her if she comes past. She however seems to have assimilated with the other pigeons and is now just as skittish. Catching her would involve setting up some kind of trap.

Anyway sorry to distress you about the life of this beautiful bird. I'll stop posting after this. Thanks too for information about this interesting variety of pigeon.


----------

